# couturier de cru



## santpola

Buona sera, come si traduce in italiano? Grazie mille


----------



## matoupaschat

Scusa, ma di che cosa stai parlando ???


----------



## santpola

In una via di Marsiglia: dans cette rue rebaptisée "rue de la mode" parce qu'elle abrite un foule de jeunes couturiers de cru.....


----------



## matoupaschat

Non sarebbe piuttosto "*du* cru" ? Significa "del posto, locale" cfr. CNRTL *2° Substantif masculin*
Subst. + _du cru._ De la région. _Dîner composé (...) du vin du cru_ (Lamart., _Corresp.,_ 1831, p. 195). P. métaph. [À propos d'une particularité régionale] _La langue du cru, ce patois admirable de couleur et de sonorité_ (A. Daudet, _Numa Roumestan,_ 1881, p. 62). ​


----------



## santpola

Ah, deve essere allora un errore di stampa. Grazie infinitamente!


----------



## matoupaschat

santpola said:


> Ah, deve essere allora un errore di stampa.


Più verosimile che sia un errore linguistico di chi scrive ...


----------

